#  Der kleine Patient >   Fruchtbaren Tage? >

## diekleine2010

1.habe ich es richtig verstanden, dass die fruchtbaren tage etwa eine  woche vor dem eisprung beginnen?  2.wie lange bleiben spermien an UNfruchtbaren tagen (!)  im weiblichen  körper überlebensfähig?

----------


## StarBuG

Hier eine Grafik zum Zyklus:   
Spermien überleben im Körper zwischen 3-5 Tagen. 
Weiterlesen auf Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symptothermale_Methode 
Gruß 
Michael

----------

